# King Crimson - 2015 Canadian Dates



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

11/13-14 Quebec City, QC - Palais Montcalm 
11/16-17 Montreal, QC - Théâtre St-Denis 
11/19-20 Toronto, ON - Queen Elizabeth Theatre 
11/24 Calgary, AB - Jack Singer Concert Hall 
11/26-27 Vancouver, BC - Vogue Theatre 
11/29 Victoria, BC - Royal Theatre 

The seven-piece lineup of King Crimson on this tour includes drummers Gavin Harrison, Bill Rieflin and Pat Mastelotto, bassist Tony Levin, sax/flautist Mel Collins, guitarist and vocalist Jakko Jakszxyk and, of course, guitarist Robert Fripp.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I saw the Thursday night show in Toronto. 
I loved it. The band was amazing. That venue was very cool too. Not a bad seat in the house. The sound was perfect.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Calgary show was excellent too. Gavin Harrison is sure a monster drummer. They were all great really. I noticed Fripp is using a pair of Axe FX II's in his giant rack.

I loved Mel Collins' little Swinging Shepherd Blues bit he added in one of his flute solos. A nod to Canada's Moe Koffman.


----------

